# Mensurations



## Louisette (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je vais avoir un contrat de 47h30 j'aurais voulu savoir si la mensualisation  je la fais sur 45 heures et les 2h30 qui reste en heures complémentaire ? 
Et je voulais aussi juste savoir les 30 minutes est-ce que il faut les mettre en 0,50 pour faire le calcul ? Merci


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Bon on commence par une petite blague: je me suis demandée qu'est ce que "mensurations" pouvait bien cacher? Est ce qu'on doit avoir une taille ou une silhouette particulière pour exercer??? Ouf, me voilà rassurer, ce n'est qu'une erreur, ta question concerne la _mensualisation_ et non la _mensuration_.  

Blague à part, pour répondre à ta question il y a 2 possibilités:
- soit une mensualisation qui prévoit seulement les 45h/sem et il faudra au coup par coup ajouter les 2.50h supplémentaires/sem seulement à chaque fois qu'elles auront été demandées et exécutées
- soit une mensualisation qui prévoit directement les 47.50h/sem ainsi toutes les heures réservées sont payées même si le PE te confie l'enfant moins longtemps. Dans ce cas il faut tout de même faire le calcul suivant: (45hX ... semaines/an X taux horaire) + (2.50hX ... semaines/an X taux horaire y compris la majoration) = mensualisation. Tous les mois les PE déclareront donc le même nombre d'heures normales ainsi que le même nombre d'heures supplémentaires.

Si les 47.50h/sem sont censées être systématiques alors je choisi la deuxième option car je considère que j'engage ma disponibilité systématiquement donc je suis payées systématiquement ainsi pas de débat. J'y inclue aussi la majoration d'heure supplémentaire. pour moi elle est de 25% et précisée au contrat mais quoi qu'il arrive elle ne peut pas être en dessous de 10% (ce qui est très peu déjà qu'on doive attendre la 45eme h hebdo alors qu'un salarié lambda aura une majoration après 35h!)

Et oui quand on calcul un temps de travail on converti en centième car une heure c'est 60 minutes, pas 100 minutes.
Si ton taux horaire est à 4€, 30 minutes c'est bien la moitié d'une heure donc 0.50 et non 0.30. 30 minutes doit donc t'être payée 2€ et non 1.20€ n'est ce pas?!
Garde cette habitude on dit 47h30 c'est 47h et demi donc 47.50 heures.

Autre chose qui a son importance: 
- au delà de 45h/sem on parle bien d'heure SUPPLÉMENTAIRE car elle dépasse un temps plein et elle OBLIGATOIREMENT majorée.
- une heure COMPLÉMENTAIRE c'est celle qui vient COMPLÉTER un contrat à temps partiel (inferieur à 45h pour nous), celle ci peut être majorée seulement si ça été négocié au contrat sinon elle est par défaut au même taux brut qu'une heure normale. Elle ne peut pas avoir caractère de récurrence contrairement à l'heure supplémentaire.


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Septembre 2022)

ah ah ..
Moi aussi j'ai cliqué sur la publi car "MENSURATIONS " ça m'intriguait  😂


----------



## kikine (25 Septembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> - soit une mensualisation qui prévoit seulement les 45h/sem et il faudra au coup par coup ajouter les 2.50h supplémentaires/sem seulement à chaque fois qu'elles auront été demandées et exécutées


non, la mensualisation sur 47.5h est obligatoire, en heure normale, et le montant de la majoration seulement si les heures sont faites

perso comme toi la majoration est incluse dans le salaire de base donc solution 2
mais dire de mensualiser sur 45h et de rajouter le reste uniquement si travaillé.. NON NON NON et NON


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Septembre 2022)

🤣🤣🤣 je crois qu on va être toutes curieuses du mot mensuration 🤣🤣 excellent 🤣🤣


----------



## Louisette (25 Septembre 2022)

Désolé erreur de frappe avec mon correcteur de mon portable c'est bien mensualisation 😁😁


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai que du coup la lecture du post m'a un peu déçue 😉 
Après avoir lu mensuration je m'étais fait des films dans ma tête. 😁


----------



## liline17 (25 Septembre 2022)

très déçue, je pensais qu'on allait avoir une discutions très chaude, et non, seulement des calculs 
Pour ceux qui veulent une femme très chaude, grâce au covid, on en trouve de plus en plus, il n'y a plus qu'à pécho dans les laboratoires d'analyse


----------



## Nounousand02 (26 Septembre 2022)

Alors moi mdr j'ai lu menstruation MDR . On est lundi matin dur dur le réveil


----------



## Caro35 (26 Septembre 2022)

Ni mensurations ni menstruations… trop dégoûtée ☹️


----------



## Nany88 (26 Septembre 2022)

Pareil ca ma intrigué mensurations mdr 😂


----------



## Petuche (26 Septembre 2022)

Même chose, j'ai cliqué pour voir si nos puer. allaient nous demander de maigrir...


----------

